# I'm on Naltrexone and Naloxone - yes, you read that right



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes, you read the topic correctly - I am on Naltrexone & have been trying Naloxone as well. I've been on 50mg of Naltrexone (the pill form) for about....6 months or so and it has helped alleviate my DR symptoms about 15 to 20%. I mainly have Derealization, not Depersonalization so much. I am also on 1 mg of Clonazepam per day (have been on that for about....3 or 4 years now) and 40 mg of Paxil per day (been on that for about....2 to 3 years now). The combination of Naltrexone, Clonazepam, and Paxil has made me feel about 15 to 20% better with my DR symptoms, and has completely alleviated my anxiety symptoms. However, I have also been prescribed Naloxone by my psychiatrist (I am one of the lucky ones). It is an intra-muscular injection, and I had my local pharmacy special order it for me. It's extremely expensive (as I don't have insurance), but if you can get your doctor to prescribe it, you should be able to get it ordered from a pharmacy like Rite Aid, Kerr Drug, or some other pharmacy. I started off injecting just 0.4 mg/mL, then 0.8 mg/mL, then 1.2 mg/mL, then 1.6 mg/mL, then 2 mg/mL, then 4 mg/mL, then 6 mg/mL, and lastly 10 mg/mL. I tried these different doses over a period of about 3 to 4 weeks. Unfortunately, I felt absolutely no difference in my DR symptoms with any of the above doses. 10 mg/mL is the largest dosage I tried, as it was the largest dosage given during the Naloxone trial. Honestly, I could have injected myself with water and felt the same thing. I felt no side effects nor any benefits. And I used a 1 1/2 inch needle, injecting it into the muscle in my thigh, so it definitely went into my muscle (where it's supposed to go) but didn't feel anything. I am kind of confused as to why I felt some benefit with Naltrexone, but absolutely nothing with Naloxone (which is supposed to be the more potent and effective drug). I don't know if it was because it was an intra-muscular injection instead of an IV injection, or if it's just not the right drug for me.

Does anyone think I should inject more than 10 mg to see if it does anything? Or if it was going to work, I should definitely have felt something by now. Even though it didn't work for me, I still highly recommend that people try Naltrexone and Naloxone. You never know, just because it didn't work for me 100%, doesn't mean it won't work for you! Everyone is different in their body chemistry, their "version" of DP/DR, and their individual make-up. Give it a shot! You never know - it may just work for you! To get it prescribed, you will have to go to a psychiatrist that has experience with Naltrexone and probably has a certificate or license to prescribe Suboxone because they will know more about the drug (Naltrexone and Naloxone), and will be more willing to prescribe it to you. If you have any questions, please feel free to email me at "[email protected]" and put in the subject line either "Naltrexone" or "Naloxone" so I won't think it's junk mail and delete it. I hope this helps anyone whose been wondering about trying Naltrexone or Naloxone. Give it a shot!!

Have a great weekend everyone!

Heather


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Heather !!

Long time no talk.

its ironic this thread appeared today (it looks like you posted it today also), and the fact that i logged on today (haven't used the forums in some time). I was thinking of you last night - seriously....

* You and I i think are the only ones who have tried naltrexone.

* For me, as you know (but for others I'll recap) - naltrexone actually made me feel worse (The pill form). 
However, I am on the "recommended U of London combination" for DPD/DR - of an SSRI (in my case Luvox / in your case Paxil), clonazepam, and lamictal (which seems to be the icing on the cake, without the lamictal you don't feel that great, with it, you are 90% better! (Still DP'd...don't get it twisted; but you can most definitely live again - its hard though).

When I read the study thats when I approached my doc (who has been A LIFE SAVER!) and he prescribed the naltrexone, he may want me to try it again (as i only tried it for a month or so but it really made me feel "wierd"...

Anyway, I am seeing him on the 28th of June (finally...its been almost 5 months now) and am going to request the Naloxone.

One thing I noted from your thread was that -

- You are correct, we all react differently. 
- Just look at the forums on different SSRI's, I'm probably the only one using Luvox. Everone on the U of London combo seems to have been given Celexa (an older form of lexapro) - from actually visiting the clinic in U of London.
- Some people have awful and horrible reactions (look at what happened to me w/ the whole zyprexa thingy....which started this whole mess for me)
- So you are right, for some it works...and for others it doesn't. Same with the naltrexone for you and I.

* However, I'm looking at the latest book from the U of London right now (which is the one that mentioned the progress with opioid antagonisists), on page 119 it says that Naloxone was administered INTRAVENOUSLY, not muscular. I'm assuming this means it was injected directly into the vein.

* This is where - 3 patients showed complete and lasting remission of DPD, 7 experienced significant improvement, one showed moderate improvement, 2 it was minimal and short lasting. Altogether, only one patient failed to experience any kind of alleviation. Overall 71% experienced some sort of improvement. 
WHAT I'M MOST INTERESTED IN IS THE 3 THAT EXPERIENCED COMPLETE REMISSION OF DPD.

* So perhaps you need to "shoot it up"...lol...I'm not sure. But Intravenous sounds like in the vein to me. Perhaps thats why you did not get any results.

The page goes on to cite the naltrexone study, which is then how i receieved the pill form. Unfortunately as i said it didn't help at all. 
I think if you were to add Lamictal to your klonopin/paxil combo, you would feel MUCH, MUCH BETTER Heather. But perhaps the reason why naltrexone is working for you is because you are not using lamictal (and i am, and thats why it didn't work for me). But even with that being said, if your only feeling 15-20% better on that combo. I can tell you from experience (and my DR/DPd was severe- like brain injury severe), using lamictal (combining it will make you feel up to 90% better). Don't get me wrong, you'll still have DR/DP'd...but as everyone cites who's on this combo - "its in the background".

I'm most definitely going to ask for naloxone this month. I don't care how much it costs. I've been on the recommended combination and sure, i am in far (i can't even explain how much better i am - you would have to read my story...which i don't think many care to do) better shape, i mean close to normal. But I still struggle daily thinking of how i could be without this...even though its in the background...i still have my spells and all...i still consider it to be a disability....

Neway, I hope it helps. Ask your doctor about the fact that the study cites "intravenous" (I can give you the dosage amounts if you don't have the book) and see what he recommends.

Keep in touch.

Chris


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Sketch. I have been reading your story and posts... I can't PM you

I posted this recently.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/21851-seroquel-and-myoclonic-jerks/

It started probably a week or so after starting Seroquel and has been going for about a week now. But yesterday I feel as if it got worse. Quite a bit more noticable. When I lay down or sit still I get jerking.

Right now i'm trying to titrate with out my psychiatrist. I see him on wed. But I figured i'd just cut down 25mg every 2 days (the way I came up).

What do you think?

Also Ambien wore off and I switched to Seroquel 50mg in one night. It was a crazy night! but things smoothed over. Then a week or so later I started to notice the jerks.

-BTW, yeah, this one doctor told me I could just switch to Lexapro from my 50mg of Zoloft with out transfering over. They always say that don't they.

What side effects do you get on Lamictal?

-Also, as far as I know the best scan for DP is a PET scan that shows brain activity responses to stimuli. Just thought i'd throw that out there. My MRI is normal ofcourse and I suffer from heavy heavy symptoms including heavy insomnia and memory loss.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey thank you so much for posting your results. Great post! 15-20% sure is better than nothing right? It's really interesting that Naltrexone gave you some relief while Naloxone didn't. Why did it say to do it IM vs. IV do you know? Either way that's pretty crazy that you didn't feel anything even with 10 mg. _Do you or Skeetch have a weblink to the article/results of that naloxone experiment?_ I have been wanting to try Naltrexone/Naloxone for quite a while but never have been able to because I've always been on opiates. It kind of scares me that opiates make me feel better so I feel like an opioid antagonist would make me feel worse but who knows I'm still more than curious enough to try. I am currently taking 2 mg of suboxone/day and it is helping me quite a bit. I stopped taking it for 2 days to see how I felt without it and life is definitely more of a drag without it. I don't know if I can try Naltrexone since I'm on suboxone, I don't think I can but I will definitely talk to my doctor next appointment. I actually brought it up last week and he thought it sounded interesting. I'm sure he would prescribe me it to try. I just don't know if I need to be off the subs first. Well see. Thanks again for your post.

One more thing... how did you get DP and how long have you had it for?


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Blue Tank,

I'm not sure why you can't PM me. I will try adjusting my settings.
As for jerks, I still get them - Don't know why and either do my team of doctors (they classify it as some kind of "movement disorder", or a "tic disorder") however, fortunately, its not tardive dyskensia or something of that effect - which would be much worse.

I'd like to help you more. But can't reply right now. (Have a 10 page report due tomorrow).

* One interesting thing about my "story" (if you read it) is that whilst i suffered thru severe dpd and dr i had several "snaps" out of DP (to full AWARENESS) it was like a snap in my brain, a change in perception, etc. but it only happened with NO MEDICATION. Now that I'm off of medication, I've never had it happen. Although, I am MUCH MUCH better. I recently decreased my Luvox dosage, and now feel close to it happening again. I just hope the naloxone wakes me up for good.

Anyway, I'll get to you before tonight.

Surfing - I can't refer you to the article online. It is from the latest book on DPD from the University of London (Dr. Sierra actually wrote it), its entitled "Depersonalization: A new look at a neglected syndrome" (good title....)

I'll get back later.

Chris


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks. It says your box is full is why. It says you cannot accept any more messages.

I'm going to try to call my psychiatrist tomorrow. I think I need to get off this stuff ASAP and see how I roll with out it and see if the jerks go away. I truly hope they are not permanent. That is scary. I've only been on like 75mg for a few weeks.

I know people who go all natural. They just do Exercise, Diet, Vitamins etc... and that is what I did at first. But things got so bad and "critical" that I got desperate. One of those things would be EXTREME insomnia. People say they can't sleep, then they say "4 hours a night" and I laugh so hard because I literally was not sleeping. And I can never nap. Its scary. Like medical fucking mystery to the point that I was thinking I died or something crazy. So I went with meds hoping they would help me but sadly knowing that a lot of people say that DPD-wise they will never really get you out of it.

So your not on meds now? Your doing the U of London thing right? I should look into Lamatacil or whatever.

My psychiatrist is pretty useless. He kinda peddles around and says "I think its Anxiety +.. But i havent figured out the + yet. I'll figure it out though". I brought up DP and he said "well with what you've been telling me i'll believe anything." After I was talking about how some people don't know of it or believe in it.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Blue -

Yes. I made a mistake whilst typing.
But I AM on medication -

The U of London recommended treatment -

SSRI, Klonopin, and Lamictal

Luvox, Klonopin, and Lamictal

I have tried Naltrexone (the pill form of Naloxone - the opoid antagonist that has recently been studied to significantly help DP/DR symptoms).

I don't know why my box is full. I also tried PM'ing Heather a while back and it said I couldn't (it was ages ago). I tried messing with my settings yesterday, but it didn't work.

* Some movement conditions are permanent and some are not. I still have jerks sometimes while laying in bed, I still have the movement disorder in my neck (head twitch); but for me my symptoms and case was quite severe....

* I would highly suggest you -

a) Call your psychiatrist and advise him you are experiencing SEVERE side effects with your medication, tell him you need instructions to wean off asap.
I think what you are using to get off is a little too quick (getting on is faster than getting off).








Get off of Lunesta. Thats the first thing I was instructed to do once I was officially diagnosed (thru neuro-psychological testing) with chronic depersonalization/derealization disorder. Lunesta is a hypnotic, and can make your symptoms worse.

c) Take some prints outs from the U of London website to your psychiatrist, shit...take print outs from this site (I have to my Pdoc...but then again he is much better than others...like the one who sent me down this rabbit hole to begin with). Show him the details, list of recommendations, etc.

d) Begin on an SSRI (as i did), trust me - your sleep will improve!
e) Then start slowly on klonopin, and then utilize the lamictal - you will be at 70-90% i can almost guarantee it. Advise your doctor that with this combination the U of London is having a 65% success rate with patients and DPD symptoms.

f) As for your sleep, I see similarities between your case and mine. Mine started due to lack of sleep. To be honest, I didn't begin to sleep well until my DPd stymptoms got better. And that meant starting an SSRI (Luvox in my case), klonopin, etc.

g) I know about the "natural route"....
Since obtaining this horrible affliction I have used some of the best vitamins available on the market (eaten a lot of brain food, adjusted my diet, etc.) -

Whole Food Multivitamin
GinkGold 
Ginseng
B-rite 
Cal&Mag
D3
P-Choline
NAC
Liver Support Factors
Fish Oils

You name it...I actually stick to a daily regimen which i haven't changed much except switch out a few of the multi-vitamins to keep my body guessing.

But you must understand -
YES this is good for the brain, neurological system, body, etc.

But this is BY NO MEANS A CURE!

Chronic Depersonalization is a NEUROLOGICAL / PSYCHIATRIC ILLNESS. Mine won't be cured by f--- vitamins...but then again, taking a good nutritional complex of vitamins won't hurt me either...especially if i have an existing illness...Therefore I do it (I actually always have, even prior).

Neway, hope this helps.

I'll be on later tonight. Got to finish that report.

Chris


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Wussup Huggie..

I'm sorry your experience with Naloxone was not a good one. However, did you use it Intravenously (as you stated) or intramuscular injections (as Heather did)?

** Surfing and Heather - Can you fill me in on this drug SUBUXONE and its affect on DP/DR. I had no luck with naltrexone (I only tried it one month; however, I'M MORE THAN HAPPY TO TRY NALOXONE IF POSSIBLE).

** However, I'm thinking that, since i didn't have luck with an opoid antagonist (Naltrexone), then I may have luck with an opoid (Subuxone). I'm going to do some research on the drug. Never heard of it before.

Unfortunately, the new studies don't state whether the people in the study for - naloxone or naltrexone were taking any other medication at the time for DP/DR (Like most of us - I'm using the London Combo; the book highlights this combination also).

I just read a section about hyperarousal and concentration issues...which seem to be my main problem. I can't "snap out" of DPD and although can function, am still trapped in my head somewhat and therefore, sometimes I can feel my "baseline / soul / self" returning (instead of just thoughts in my head). It notes the drug Modanifil, perhaps this can help me?

Chris


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been on the past few days to post.

**To Chris:

I actually tried Lamictal with Clonazepam and either Paxil or Effexor XR (I can't remember which one I was on at the time), but I went up all the way to 400 mg of Lamictal, and it didn't do anything for me. No side effects but nothing positive either. I could have taken a sugar pill for what it did, or should I say didn't do. I did read an article yesterday about injecting Ativan (i.e. Lorazepam) because it talked about intra-muscular injection vs. intravenous injection. It said for intra-muscular injection, it's slower to absorb the medicine (somewhere between 30 - 45 minutes), as opposed to intravenous which I assume would be pretty much instantaneous. Also, the article said that you would have to inject yourself for 3 days in a row to get a steady-state level of Ativan in your system. I only injected myself with Naloxone on the weekends, either that Saturday or Sunday or just one day of the weekend, so I never got to 3 days of continuous use.

That's strange that HuggyBear did the intravenous injection and felt nothing. I think I'm going to talk to my doctor about doing the intravenous injection once I get my health insurance on August 1. Also, I actually tried Suboxone for a few days but it didn't do anything for me, and I don't know if it really would do much for DP/DR since it's such a low dose of naloxone & it's a pill, which means much slower absorption rate. And let me tell you, Suboxone (if you don't have insurance) is expensive as hell! I would either give Naltrexone or Naloxone a shot first (no pun intended!).







)

**To HuggyBear:

What other medications were you on when you did the IV injection of Naloxone? Also, could you give me a brief description of how you got DP/DR, how long you've had it, and what your major symptoms are? I got DR when I was 20, I'm 26 now, and I got it from smoking weed. However, I could tell I was already getting an anxiety disorder months before that but just didn't know that's what it was at the time. So I think the weed just sped up the process to get DR or sped up the process to full-blown anxiety. I'm currently on 1mg of Clonazepam a day, 40 mg of Paxil a day, and 50 mg of Naltrexone (the pill form) a day. I was on all these meds when I gave myself the intra-muscular injection of Naloxone. I went up to 10 mg of Naloxone and didn't feel a thing (just like you did). Maybe we can work together to figure out why and how Naloxone works and which way is best to administer it. I'm going to try and get in touch with Dr. Simeon again (the one who wrote that book "Feeling Unreal") to ask her what she thinks about intra-muscular vs. IV injection of Naloxone for DP/DR and also talk to my psychiatrist.

Another interesting fact that would just apply to the girls. I actually took the "patch" birth control for about a month or two (when I was around 21), got off of it because it made me depressed. One week after I got off the patch, I started a low dose birth control pill (the generic form of Mercet), and it actually greatly improved my DR for about 3 days. I'm talking major major improvement. But then after those 3 initial days of taking the low dose birth control pill, I was back to DR again, and then it eventually started making me depressed too. I just don't understand how a low dose birth control pill could have so much affect but not Naloxone. Strange, huh? And I've been to an endocronologist before & they ran test on all my hormone, thyroid, etc. levels, and they all came back normal (I was about 20 or so when I went to see him). Anyone have thoughts on why low dose birth control worked for 3 days???

As soon as I have any new info to post or find out something that could be helpful, I will definitely let everyone know. I'll try to be better about coming on here to post - I've just been really busy with work. Hope everyone has a great day, and feel free to ask me questions anytime! My direct email address is: hdisney83 at yahoo dot com (I spelled it that way in case the forums won't let you post email addresses in the correct format).


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

** To Surfingisfun001:

If you do a Yahoo or Google Search for "Naloxone depersonalization," an article should pop up from a websited called "PubMed" and it will give you the summary of the Naloxone study. If you put in "Naltrexone" in the search bar, that study should come up as well. If you can't find the article, I have it saved on my other computer. Just let me know! I have had DR for about 6 years now. Originally started out as a slowly progressing anxiety disorder (which I didn't realize I even had or knew that's what it was at the time), but as soon as I smoked weed (not for the first time) when I was 20, I instantly got horrible anxiety and DR (mainly) with a little DP. Now it's all just DR. In answer to your question, you can't take Naltrexone or Naloxone with Suboxone because it would just be too much in your system and it could cause you to have withdrawal effects since Suboxone actually has an opiod agonist in it (that long word that starts with a "B" that I can never spell). I would suggest taking Suboxone by itself or switching over to Naltrexone or Naloxone. But that is something you would need to discuss with your doctor.

I did the intra-muscular injection for Naloxone because I can't give myself an IV injection, so it was the next best alternative to IV. I'd have to go to a doctor's office or hospital to get an IV injection, and they'd probably want to monitor me. Hope this answers all your questions! Let me know if you have any more! Hope you have a good day!!

Heather


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

**To Chris:

I actually tried Lamictal with Clonazepam and either Paxil or Effexor XR (I can't remember which one I was on at the time), but I went up all the way to 400 mg of Lamictal, and it didn't do anything for me. No side effects but nothing positive either. I could have taken a sugar pill for what it did, or should I say didn't do. I did read an article yesterday about injecting Ativan (i.e. Lorazepam) because it talked about intra-muscular injection vs. intravenous injection. It said for intra-muscular injection, it's slower to absorb the medicine (somewhere between 30 - 45 minutes), as opposed to intravenous which I assume would be pretty much instantaneous. Also, the article said that you would have to inject yourself for 3 days in a row to get a steady-state level of Ativan in your system. I only injected myself with Naloxone on the weekends, either that Saturday or Sunday or just one day of the weekend, so I never got to 3 days of continuous use.

That's strange that HuggyBear did the intravenous injection and felt nothing. I think I'm going to talk to my doctor about doing the intravenous injection once I get my health insurance on August 1. Also, I actually tried Suboxone for a few days but it didn't do anything for me, and I don't know if it really would do much for DP/DR since it's such a low dose of naloxone & it's a pill, which means much slower absorption rate. And let me tell you, Suboxone (if you don't have insurance) is expensive as hell! I would either give Naltrexone or Naloxone a shot first (no pun intended!).







)

** Thanks Heather.
I'm sorry you didn't have success with lamictal; it seems to work well with pretty much everyone. I'm on a really low dose (150mg), and almost feel fine! I'm still DP'd and DR'd...and still have some full blown spells (like it was in the beginning; pretty much brought on by stress, anxiety, etc.) but the DPD is in the "background" (which is how most people using this combo describe it). Curious as to your use with naltrexone; I know you stated that you were using lamictal (pretty much the combination recommended); did you try naltrexone WITH that combination? Or only after you had discontinued the lamictal? I'm curious as to maybe the naltrexone isn't working (or didn't work, for the short time i tried) because I am using lamictal.

Regardless, unless any of these drugs - naltrexone, naloxone, can give me complete remission or close to it; I'm better off where I am. I'm printing out this thread and other articles to go over with my Pdoc on Monday.

I'm likey going to request the naloxone. I've already been over feeling unreal and the latest book which cites the naloxone studies with him.

* The hardest thing for me is acceptance. DP/Dr makes it so hard for you to move on. Don't get me wrong, I've been out and about, can still function; but its still a disability - in my eyes. They are many things I don't or can't do that i could have potentially before. Therefore, my entire days (even subconsciously) are devoted to ridding me of this horrible disease.

Heather - Can you give me some info on subuxone? I did some research last night...I don't understand it at all!

BTW - Is Dr. Simeone still at Mt. Sanai? I heard she wasn't...I last communicated with her there.

Chris


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

The First thing about DP/DR is acceptance. I haven't yet come accept this condition and therefore it continues to bear me down (depression and so forth); In addition, this is a condition that relatively no one understands, I describe it as -

* Losing your "baseline" (who you are), and just having thoughts in your head NOT THOUGHTS AROUND YOUR "BASELINE" (SOUL)
* Being in a constant STARE OR TRANCE
* Having a lesser form of consciousness or AWARENESS of the things and happenings around you
* Unreality

...and so forth.

With medication (especially from the U of London), it makes it significantly easier for you to THINK YOU ARE OKAY. I recently (intentionally, with Pdoc permission - who is great) lowered 50mg of Luvox (my choice of SSRI), I immediately saw the difference. I could realize that all this time I've still been DP'd.

ALTHOUGH I HAVE HAD DAYS, MANY DAYS PURELY NORMAL; BUT STILL FELT THAT SOMETHING WAS WRONG AS I KNEW IT WOULDN'T LAST FOREVER.
I REALIZED THEN THAT I'VE HAD THIS FOR THE LAST 2 YEARS, AND EVEN THROUGH THOSE TIMES WHERE I FELT NORMAL, WHO KNOWS IF I AM? I'M AT THE POINT WHERE I DON'T EVEN KNOW IF I'M NORMAL OR WHAT I'VE GOT ANYMORE.

* Since my initial injury (anyone thats read my story knows how many specialists - 63+ and tests i had) i've always struggled with this.

One thing that is IRONIC and very IMPORTANT is that when i suffered immensely with severe DP/DR insomnia, depression, autonomic hallucinations (all due to the severity of my DPD) i (on very rare occasions) SNAPPED OUT (like a click in my head, was no longer staring) COMPLETELY OUT OF DPD!

However, at the most it lasted minutes, the MINUTE I BEGAN TO THINK ABOUT SOMETHING (ruminate, anxious, etc.) IT WAS GONE! and i was stuck back in this scary world.

Once I started medication this never happened again, I just felt CLOSER TO REALITY (THE DPD WENT INTO THE BACKGROUND; THOSE WHO HAVE HAD SUCCESS W/ THE LONDON COMBINATION UNDERSTAND THIS SAYING).

But now at times (since lowering) the small dose of luvox, I HAVEN'T SNAPPED OUT, SHIT IF I DID I'D BE ON TOP OF THE WORLD!
I at times feel closer to reality, and therefore have realized all this time I've still been "trapped" in this world.

* I've always been conscious of the studies - I've seen numerous (credible) specialists, have a wonderful Pdoc - who couldn't be more supportive, should have a disability pension within a year or so (after already waiting 3 years; because I think its justifiable and contemplate suicide and such; think about my life AS IT WAS, etc.)

...to get to the point, I've always thought i need something to "wake me up" an adrenaline shot, something....

* I see my Pdoc for the first time tomorrow.
As some of you know I've tried Naltrexone, since some of you have given a go to naloxone and the studies seem promising, perhaps its now my turn. If I understand correctly these drugs work with overdose cases to help THEM "snap out" of it and wake up!

Or, alternatively, maybe modanifil could help me (I considered in the past, its also somewhat recommended in the both books on the subject), because sometimes when i concentrate, i can maintain this "ead" balance (NOT THE ENTIRE THING, JUST WHAT MAKES ME FEEL SOMEWHAT NORMAL; NOT THE REAL THING) for a little while, but i cant concentrate long enough.

Still in a daze.

Any comments appreciated. I see my Pdoc tomorrow.

Chris


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sketch2000 said:


> The First thing about DP/DR is acceptance. I haven't yet come accept this condition and therefore it continues to bear me down (depression and so forth); In addition, this is a condition that relatively no one understands, I describe it as -
> 
> * Losing your "baseline" (who you are), and just having thoughts in your head NOT THOUGHTS AROUND YOUR "BASELINE" (SOUL)
> * Being in a constant STARE OR TRANCE
> ...


Basically,

If I was to say, (since i record my severe spells, etc. in a diary; symptoms, etc.)
that most days I am okay - almost normal; shit for all i know maybe i am normal during those times. But in the flip of a switch i can become anywhere from the slightest big dissociated/ or depersonalized / or suffer derealization / or be in this stare / and feel like i'm living more in my head....

AND

Whether this lasts minutes, to seconds, to hours, to the rest of the day. It causes me an immense amount of suffering - real suffering / suffering in silence.

Should I go on with the treatment I have, considering it has been, in the MOST part; successful. And work on accepting this condition as a whole and being grateful with the fact that i HAVE had better treatment and options than most, etc. And that may help with (it obviously would) subsiding symptoms better also (as when i am calm, i feel significantly "normal").

OR

Should I continue down this medication path to find a "CURE" to what I have....

Chris


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

So I've been on this board for 2 years...now questioning acceptance, etc.

* Saw my "great" Pdoc today...

* FOR THE FIRST TIME IN 2 YEARS, HE WAS AN ASSHOLE.

I don't know why (My disability claim comes to mind....???; despite the fact that he vouched for my claim, filled out forms required by the Australian Government and my attorney, etc.)

* He even questioned my official diagnosis of Chronic Depersonalization disorder (which was confirmed by a full 15 units of neuro-psychological testing done by an independent source who knew nothing of my background, etc.)

* I HAD TO REMIND HIM OF THAT! (FOR 2 YEARS WE HAVE BEEN READING ARTICLES, BOOKS, ETC. TOGETHER ALL ABOUT TREATMENT OF DEPERSONALIZATION AND NOW HE'S QUESTIONING THE DIAGNOSIS ?? WTF

* THIS GUY WAS A LIFE SAVER FOR ME; LITERALLY!

It all came about (but he was in a shitty mood...something was up today...I don't know what it was...) when I went over studies with naloxone, HE WILL NOT GIVE ME THE MEDICATION (EVEN THOUGH HE HAS PRESCRIBED PRETTY MUCH EVERYTHING AND ANYTHING I HAVE REQUESTED WHEN DATA HAS SHOWN PROMISE. I.E - NALTREXONE).

Because, this medication needs to be administered intravenously by a nurse, etc. in a certain setting (which i agree with).

* However, I asked for a letter summarizing my treatment, stating that in 2008 (through whatever process; and for those who have read my story know what process it was) obtained chronic depersonalization disorder (that's when he questioned whether that was the actual diagnosis, he said if its in the neuro psychological report then he would definitely include it; he would have to). And that we have (together) reviewed articles, data, etc. that i have brought in (which he has always put in his notes which i have - all of them) which show the recommended treatment from certain research centers.

In addition, we have tried the recommended treatment and am now at a "stable" / medium. Where the condition is still present and their is really nothing left to do but possibly try these new drugs that show promise in the studies (he won't recommend them, but he will state that the data i presented showed that "these drugs may be of some benefit")

Therefore, once this letter is ready i can take it wherever i go; back to Australia (where without even seeing me they have approved my disability pension (go figure; don't get it twisted, its like 30 dollars a month because ism out of the country...but it says a lot about this country).

* Another thing is. My file is about 3-4 inches big. I know that because it contains records from doctors PRIOR to me obtaining this horrible f condition from neurologists (chronic pain), 2 other psychiatrists, my initial contact with psychiatry at another university, etc. 
Their are over 300 ACTUAL DOCTORS NOTES, DICTATIONS, RECORDS, TESTS, REPORTS, SCANS, ETC. In my file (My file is larger than those that are bed-ridden). But you know why its that big?

Because NO ONE takes the time to go through it all. Every physician you see (in any field of medicine with any chronic or debilitating illness such as this) you have to present this all over again etc. (and with my unique history with neurology, chronic pain, and the way this came about - DP - its important).

If a doctor was to actually SIT DOWN AND READ EVERYTHING. They would have a CLEAR picture of me from the age of 19 to my age now - 29. Instead of having all these records to flip through and just sit there as kind of something to look at if you need to.

One good thing about UM is they do review your records on your initial visit. Don't get me wrong. I'm upset about my visit today but their service (and my Pdoc's willingness has been EXCEPTIONAL) Maybe he was just having a bad day.

Like I said, he's filled out forms for 2 different governments, reviewed my prior psychiatric records (he obviously hasn't read all of them), wrote letters on my behalf, had 2 medications appealed and approved by my insurance, been willing to read, review, go over studies with me, etc.

But I don't know...today he was an a-hole...straight up.

Neway, to make a long story short. He's going to be writing a summary of my psychiatric history, and official diagnosis of chronic dp/dr, then go on to state the recommended meds we r using from the u of london research center based on data i have presented, and that naloxone may be of use.

He says i can than take that to a substance abuse clinic or doctors that specialize in a methadone type thing, etc. he will also ask around for other doctors (even in private practice) that may have had more experience with DpD (I just think he knows he can't help anymore....its just too rare of a condition and their isn't enough done about it).

So, I DIDN'T GET WHAT I WANTED. But that's not what concerned me today, his demeanor about me and my condition really through my off. His whole attitude was so nonchalant it was like he just didn't care. Really weird.

Regardless, once i get that letter, i would have all my records in place (I'm adamant about keeping medical records for reasons such as these) and can than go on to trying the naloxone.

I'll need your help. Any recommendations or clinics that administered it to you - Heather and Huggy Bear.

He also suggested maybe i could go to these research facilities. (Although he may have forgotten, but i haven't; i contacted Dr. Simeone and we emailed each other a few times re: my case and story but she advised the only study available - back in 08 when i got this horrible thing was a fMRI; and I've had every test in the book (go to my website in the signature to see for yourself).

Now I've heard she's no longer there....She also mentioned they don't take walk in patients, etc. and do consults for DPd unless you are a participant in a study. Besides that, London's the only choice to get the medication. Anyway, I'll get it somehow here in the U.S; if another can get it, from an ethical and medicinal standpoint (if data is present to show that this may help the patient) i don't see why not.

Comments / thoughts / recommendations appreciated.

Chris


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Huggy,

Agreed.
My doctor did mention a nurse could administer it. I just don't know WHY he wouldn't try prescribing it and sorting it out for me...it was like he was pissed or something. This is a guy who has literally saved my ass on numerous occasions.

We joke off topic, laugh about things, etc...

I don't know what was up but he definitely wasn't happy yesterday.

Nonetheless, it shouldn't be too hard to get a hold of, especially once I get the letter from him summarizing my diagnosis, treatment, prior treatment, and the fact that studies show this drug may be of some benefit. After all, he did state that it is usually used in substance abuse clinic settings...I will take my letter there, or to another doctor (which would be sad...) but i have to get rid of this disease.

Chris


----------



## hd83 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey everyone! Sorry I haven't been on here in a little while. Been very busy with work - but making money so not such a bad thing!







I'm actually going to call my psychiatrist today to set up an appointment (because I missed my last one - lost the card that had the date/time on it) and ask her about doing an IV injection of Naloxone, since the IM (intra-muscular) injection didn't do anything. If I am able to do the IV injection, I will definitely post the results on here (whether positive or negative).

It's definitely a good thing when you can accept that you have DP and not fight it. DP is NOT you, it's just a condition that you have, just like cancer or arthritis. It's not who you are. Once you accept it, I'm sure you will feel much better about it, and find that it's easier to deal with (at least that's how it was for me).

To Huggybear:

I'm sorry the Naloxone shot didn't work. That's so strange. But definitely understandable considering what your doctor said. I guess it's one of those "hit or miss" type things.

Last time I emailed Dr. Simeon she's not at Mt. Sinai anymore - her new email is: [email protected] Also, here is her contact info that was at the bottom of the email:

Daphne Simeon, M.D.
Associate Professor of Psychiatry,
Albert Einstein College of Medicine
Co-Director, Family Center for Bipolar Disorder
Director, Depersonalization & Dissociation Program
Beth Israel Medical Center
Fierman Hall, Room 5F13A
317 East 17th Street
New York, NY 10003
tel 212-844-1741
fax 212-420-4332
email [email protected]

Hope this helps!!

Heather



Sketch2000 said:


> Huggy,
> 
> Agreed.
> My doctor did mention a nurse could administer it. I just don't know WHY he wouldn't try prescribing it and sorting it out for me...it was like he was pissed or something. This is a guy who has literally saved my ass on numerous occasions.
> ...


----------



## Jeffabu (Jun 26, 2010)

hd83 said:


> Yes, you read the topic correctly - I am on Naltrexone & have been trying Naloxone as well. I've been on 50mg of Naltrexone (the pill form) for about....6 months or so and it has helped alleviate my DR symptoms about 15 to 20%. I mainly have Derealization, not Depersonalization so much. I am also on 1 mg of Clonazepam per day (have been on that for about....3 or 4 years now) and 40 mg of Paxil per day (been on that for about....2 to 3 years now). The combination of Naltrexone, Clonazepam, and Paxil has made me feel about 15 to 20% better with my DR symptoms, and has completely alleviated my anxiety symptoms. However, I have also been prescribed Naloxone by my psychiatrist (I am one of the lucky ones). It is an intra-muscular injection, and I had my local pharmacy special order it for me. It's extremely expensive (as I don't have insurance), but if you can get your doctor to prescribe it, you should be able to get it ordered from a pharmacy like Rite Aid, Kerr Drug, or some other pharmacy. I started off injecting just 0.4 mg/mL, then 0.8 mg/mL, then 1.2 mg/mL, then 1.6 mg/mL, then 2 mg/mL, then 4 mg/mL, then 6 mg/mL, and lastly 10 mg/mL. I tried these different doses over a period of about 3 to 4 weeks. Unfortunately, I felt absolutely no difference in my DR symptoms with any of the above doses. 10 mg/mL is the largest dosage I tried, as it was the largest dosage given during the Naloxone trial. Honestly, I could have injected myself with water and felt the same thing. I felt no side effects nor any benefits. And I used a 1 1/2 inch needle, injecting it into the muscle in my thigh, so it definitely went into my muscle (where it's supposed to go) but didn't feel anything. I am kind of confused as to why I felt some benefit with Naltrexone, but absolutely nothing with Naloxone (which is supposed to be the more potent and effective drug). I don't know if it was because it was an intra-muscular injection instead of an IV injection, or if it's just not the right drug for me.
> 
> Does anyone think I should inject more than 10 mg to see if it does anything? Or if it was going to work, I should definitely have felt something by now. Even though it didn't work for me, I still highly recommend that people try Naltrexone and Naloxone. You never know, just because it didn't work for me 100%, doesn't mean it won't work for you! Everyone is different in their body chemistry, their "version" of DP/DR, and their individual make-up. Give it a shot! You never know - it may just work for you! To get it prescribed, you will have to go to a psychiatrist that has experience with Naltrexone and probably has a certificate or license to prescribe Suboxone because they will know more about the drug (Naltrexone and Naloxone), and will be more willing to prescribe it to you. If you have any questions, please feel free to email me at "[email protected]" and put in the subject line either "Naltrexone" or "Naloxone" so I won't think it's junk mail and delete it. I hope this helps anyone whose been wondering about trying Naltrexone or Naloxone. Give it a shot!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffabu (Jun 26, 2010)

This possibilities for Naloxone intrigue me. Did anyone give you instructions as to how to inject it. Have you reconsidered trying it again but injecting it intravenously? Have you heard from anyone else regarding Nalonone? I would really appreciate your response in that I am wrapping up a chapter on treatment for the book I have mentioned elsewhere on this website. Thanks!


----------

